# A little lever find



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In the age where all and sundry seem to think that small levers stop at La Pavoni, I prefer t explore different shores. I have just found and bought a Version One Arrarex Caravel. It is from the early 1960's. You can find out all about them on this site

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm

I once had one of these in its original box with instructions and I do not think had ever been switched on, and this one is as clean as that in totally original condition.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> In the age where all and sundry seem to think that small levers stop at La Pavoni, I prefer t explore different shores. I have just found and bought a Version One Arrarex Caravel. It is from the early 1960's. You can find out all about them on this site
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm
> 
> ...


How do you steam the milk?

It's a lovely looking machine though. Those lines could have come out of the 30's!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> How do you steam the milk?


In a microwave of course......I know the pavs have a steam arm but the true lever aficionado thinks milk is disgusting and not for the purist.....these make the most wonderful ristretto drink and who in their right mind would adulterate that?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 38525


I saw that beauty last week!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I saw that beauty last week!


I thought it was in Malta?.or remind me, is that the one that was raffled


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe another lever lover has it, on tother side of country to thee


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Good find it looks mint,

Love the boxed early one you had as well, with the free car mats ;-)

I hope your going to add to this thread with a demonstration about using this with a thermometer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure you said you didn't like the grey ones @dfk41


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I am sure you said you didn't like the grey ones @dfk41


No, I said I did not like YOUR grey one.....I had a variety of colours at the time.......now that I only have a grey one, then it is the best colour they ever made them in, of course


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Good find it looks mint,
> 
> Love the boxed early one you had as well, with the free car mats ;-)
> 
> I hope your going to add to this thread with a demonstration about using this with a thermometer


I certainly will. I have just switched her on and it lights up and warms up anyway. The plug is original with the word 'Arrarex' on it. There is a wire sticking out (it is meant to) which I presume allows you to earth it in on a 3 pin.

























The principle is to set the machine up and as it approaches 97, open the top and slip a thermo pen or similar on. At that point, making sure the machine is thoroughly warmed through, pull some water through. Take the pf off and prepare. Switch the machine off, put the pf back in, then when the thermometer tells you the desired temp, I usually select 93 but you can play with that.....pull the shot.....some people prefer a true small shot, others do that multiple lever thing

When it is all tested and cleaned if anyone wants, I will make a video of the method


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 38514


Awww 

Is that the Santa Maria by any chance?


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> In the age where all and sundry seem to think that small levers stop at La Pavoni, I prefer t explore different shores. I have just found and bought a Version One Arrarex Caravel. It is from the early 1960's. You can find out all about them on this site
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm
> 
> ...


love it! reminds me of nuclear age design............. should be in the game fallout 3


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> love it! reminds me of nuclear age design............. should be in the game fallout 3


Well its actually similar to several in my bunker at the moment, and some of the Fallout narrative resembles daily conversations that we have -



"Sharon spilled coffee on my new shirt while we were in the lounge this morning. I told her it was fine and we had a good laugh about the whole thing. If she does it again I'll stab her in the throat with my ****ing pen. She's a good kid."
​


----------

